# Need the i pad ap



## brucem609 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey all,
Had to restore my phone and I pad - Don't ask!
Can't find the ap for my I pad now! What is the name of the ap for the I pad?
I looked for all kinds of names for it.
Anybody can help?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

I think it was pulled from the App Store. I have the app but it's not listed in my purchased app list.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

The one I use is just called diychatroom


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

For Android, i use tapatalk. I couldn't say much for apple products though, but tapatalk is available for ios on their store. 

Cheers!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to PC repairs and upgrades.


----------



## SpencerBeck (Oct 24, 2015)

Ive had great success with tap talk


----------

